
AudioWorklet (available on Chrome behind the experimental flag) - tomduncalf
https://googlechromelabs.github.io/web-audio-samples/audio-worklet/
======
tomduncalf
This is exciting because it addresses one of the main complaints in the recent
blog post [http://blog.mecheye.net/2017/09/i-dont-know-who-the-web-
audi...](http://blog.mecheye.net/2017/09/i-dont-know-who-the-web-audio-api-is-
designed-for/), which is that there's no way in WebAudio to just fill a buffer
with numbers (samples) and have it play them back in real time (or to do the
same, but processing an input buffer).

AudioWorklet ([https://webaudio.github.io/web-audio-
api/#AudioWorklet](https://webaudio.github.io/web-audio-api/#AudioWorklet))
allows you to create "processor" nodes, which have a "process" method which is
called once per buffer, with any audio input to the node passed in as a
parameter, and an output buffer to fill.

This should allow much more interesting and professional level audio
generation and effects using WebAudio, and much easier porting of existing
audio algorithms (as this is how most audio code, e.g. VST/AudioUnit plugins
work), though I've not looked at the spec in detail yet or played with it, so
the devil as always is in the details!.

